# Inflating a tire using a floor pump



## Corey213 (Jan 11, 2013)

Ok, So this seems like it should be the easiest thing in the world and it took a lot to come here to admit that I'm having trouble with this, but I'd rather find out this way then blowing a tire directly in my face. When my wife and I were installing our tires on our bikes to use with our trainers, we were inflating our tires using our floor pump, for the first time, and couldn't seem to get it past 60psi without the fear of the tire blowing apart. I tried yesterday and got it to 80psi but still have the fear of that round rubber blowing apart in my face. 

What am I doing wrong or should I just keep pumping?


----------



## JasperL (Aug 21, 2011)

It's a little hard to tell what is scaring you. The amount of pressure you have to put on the pump, or just a general worry about the tire not being able to handle pressure that high? 

I will share one lesson I learned. With my old pump, bought roughly 30 years ago, you pushed the lever up, placed on the stem, then brought the lever down to secure for pumping. My new pump works just opposite. I also sometimes forget to unscrew the stem valve - that makes pumping REALLY difficult. 

Here's a quick how to video on using a floor pump. 

How To Pump A Road Bike Tire - YouTube


----------



## wim (Feb 28, 2005)

It's possible that you didn't unstick the valve core of the tube by tapping it once or twice with your finger tip before attaching the pump. If the valve core sticks, the pump pressure gauge will climb very quickly to a false reading with just a few strokes, and the resistance on the pump handle will get scary high. But as said, just a possibility.

And for what it's worth: it's almost impossible to blow a tire off a rim using a hand-operated pump. Also, there's no danger should a tube blow because there's so little volume of air involved (as opposed to a car tire, which can be deadly at much lower pressures because of the much higher volume).


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

There's a possibility that the pumps gauge is inaccurate. I'd be interested to know if your fear was based on the thumb/ index finger 'squeeze' test. At ~80 PSI there should be little flex. Not very scientific, but it tells us if you're actually inflating the tire.


----------



## Social Climber (Jan 16, 2013)

wim said:


> Also, the re's no danger should a tube blow because there's so little volume of air involved (as opposed to a car tire, which can be deadly at much lower pressures because of the much higher volume).


No, but it's scary loud. Particularly indoors. I know from personal experience.


----------



## JCavilia (Sep 12, 2005)

I'm confused by your statement. Are you saying that you actually had a tire blow up, and are now afraid it will happen again, or are you just scared it might happen, so you're spooked by seeing the pressure guage go so high?

If the latter: The tire will not burst from the pressure; it's made to take it. A tire that's not properly seated on the rim, or that's installed with part of the tube trapped between the tire bead and the rim, can be pushed off and allow the tube to bulge out, which will result in a loud bang from the tube (not tire) exploding.

So when you inflate, stop at 40-50 pounds and inspect to see that the tire bead is evenly seated all around, then give it another 20 or 30 and inspect again. If the tire stays evenly and securely seated, no worries. If part of the bead is getting pushed up, partially deflate, even it out, and pump again.

That "round rubber" thing is not just rubber, like a balloon. It has cloth in it. It won't blow apart in your face. Just does not happen unless the tire has suffered major damage.


----------



## Corey213 (Jan 11, 2013)

I have had it happen to be when I was little with my bike. Ride up to an air hose, sit with the air hose connected to the valve, not paying attention and boom! 

I guess with the hose length not long at all and myself trying to mash down on the vavle, I just imagine the worst. I have made sure the valve core wasn't stuck and at 80psi, the tire is hard but still has a little give. I have also forgotten to check around the tire to make sure it's seated properly so I will do that


----------



## Mike T. (Feb 3, 2004)

Read this recent thread -

http://forums.roadbikereview.com/wheels-tires/new-tire-keeps-blowing-off-rim-298916.html


----------



## JCavilia (Sep 12, 2005)

What's the maximum pressure printed on the tire sidewall? If it's a typical road bike tire it may be 100 psi, maybe even 110 or120. And there's a good safety margin in those recommendations.

The tires on your little-kid bike probably took 30-35 psi. When that compressor got them up to 60 or more they couldn't take it. But modern road bike tires are quite different. It's damn near impossible for you to burst the tire that way with a floor pump.

But check that seating. The boom if a tube escapes won't hurt you, but it will make you jump.


----------



## jswilson64 (May 20, 2008)

Social Climber said:


> No, but it's scary loud. Particularly indoors. I know from personal experience.


Haha, I just flashed back to my college days, working in a bike shop. Every n00b high school kid mechanic would get the same advice to pre-test a tube with 60 psi or so before installing it, in case it had a weak spot... BOOM!


----------



## c_h_i_n_a_m_a_n (Mar 3, 2012)

Unseating the valve core is a very good tip ... Cheers

Did hear a tyre blow off a rim before. It was really loud ... And all you see are people's heads craning as high as possible trying to determine where the sound came from. 

It happened on one of my popular ride stops with tea and cakes ... And coffee.


----------

